# How much is a clawfoot bathtub worth?



## Elizabeth M (Apr 20, 2005)

It was given to me by my brother. It came from an old house in Cleveland. The enamel is in perfect condition, no chips at all, but the outer parts of the tub are rusty.I'm thinking it could be sandblasted,then painted. 

It has a date on it of 1902. It's a good size tub, not one of those smaller ones. I'd like to sell it. Can anyone give me an idea of a price to ask for it?

Thanks,
Eliz


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

$100.00 in Arkansas/$1000.00 in NY.

The value differs with location. You might try to contact interior decorators in town area being restored for the best price.


----------



## spam4einstein (Sep 11, 2005)

If the enamel is dull, but not chipped around $200
If the enamel is still shiny with a gloss $1000-3000 (very rare)
If there is a little rust around the drain, or chipping then 0-$100 
This was when I was a contractor in CT.
Size has an effect on price too.


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

180 a ton.lol


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

In immaculate condition in New England: $1200

And apparently they are quite popular in Arizona as well. When my mother moved out there she took a New England tub with her and received offers on it (it was installed in the house). When she moved the rest of her things this spring she threw a claw footed tub into the "stuff" going west. She anticipates being able to sell that tub for enough to cover most of the shipping of all her stuff.

I'd slap a $750 price tag on it and see what happens.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

does that include the faucets?
I have one I want to sell, too, has the faucets with it and sounds like yours. can't get 150 around here. I think I will use it as a stock tank...


----------



## Weho Dave (May 21, 2006)

I have seen several people around here bury them half in the ground and put a statue of the virgin Mary under them. When I went looking for one I couldn't find one at a decent price.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Decent, usable claw foot tubs go for $400 and up around here. I think the problem with claw foot tubs is marketing and waiting. The difficulty in selling a good tub is finding someone that is remodeling a bathroom, has the desire for a CFT, and is willing to pay or work for the restoration.
It can be an expensive venture for a homeowner to say the least. Cost of hauling, restoration, new faucets, plumbing, shower hardware, and installation can cost a fortune.
If the tub is in good shape, sell it on ebay or give it away. Some money is better than nothing. I say it is better to sell it for $100 than to see it rust and rot away.
If you have a historic home group in your area, you might be able to network thru them. Might also see if there is a salvage company that specializes in restoration stuff for old houses in your area. 
clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Elizabeth,
I see you are in Indiana. There are several restoration salvage companies in Indy, at least one or two in Louisville, and I think there is at least one in Cincinnati.
Might call them to see if they are buying CFT.
Please don't let it go to ruin if the tub is in good shape.
clove


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

I bought one with no rust or chips with faucets for $125 in NW Indiana. It is only worth what someone is willing to pay.

You might want to list it in the local free listing paper. I put an ad in the local shopper that I wanted one and that is how I found the one I bought.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I'll buy it for $50 and come and get it. That's all I can afford, considering gas prices.

I've seen them advertised around here for $100, with no takers. There are more than a few used as flower beds.

I need to remove my old tub anyways and would love to have another claw foot tub so I can take a "real" bath.

PM me if you want to sell.

Jena


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I got mine from an old home being remodeled. I paid 100$ and a six pack to get it loaded into the truck. I then paid 250$ to get it redone. The trick around here is to get one with feet. There's plenty around without. I have another 2 with no feet. One's now doing duty as a fish pond, the other's in the barn full of scrap wood. New ones around here are anywhere from 500- 1000$.


----------



## mysticokra (Feb 5, 2003)

Elizabeth M said:


> It was given to me by my brother. It came from an old house in Cleveland. The enamel is in perfect condition, no chips at all, but the outer parts of the tub are rusty.I'm thinking it could be sandblasted,then painted.
> 
> It has a date on it of 1902. It's a good size tub, not one of those smaller ones. I'd like to sell it. Can anyone give me an idea of a price to ask for it?
> 
> ...


This is why god made ebay. We got new feet for ours there for less than $100.00. We wouldn't sell it for less than $1,500.00


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

We bought ours' just before we moved here (1999) for $125. at a antique shop. I wouldn't part with it for anything! Love those long hot soaks in my clawfoot!!!!!

katlupe


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We bought our totally reconditioning, re-porcelanized, re-enameled anitique clawfoot tub for $700.

You'll get a glimpse of our clawfoot tub in this photo:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Does it still have the feet???

I see them at my local junk, er, antique store, for 100$/w feet, less without. I have a clawfoot tub up in my 'staging area'... but it doesn't have the feet, dadgummit!... figger I'll have to build a cradle or either build a stone wall to support it...

If you sell it it will to be someone local, as shipping would kill you... or them...

of course, if it wouldn't kill you, ship it to me, I can use a couple more clawfoots... thinking of starting a retirement home for orphaned clawfoots...


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I've been wanting one,but I can't find one around here for a good price.
I want an outdoor bathtub...and I saw a picture once,of a clawfoot tub set up outdoors for just that purpose. I had the idea that I could fill it up in the morning,and by evening time the water would feel just right


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

Siryet said:


> $100.00 in Arkansas/$1000.00 in NY.
> 
> The value differs with location. You might try to contact interior decorators in town area being restored for the best price.


Exactly it's all location, location, location. I bigger the city the more people with more money than sense. :cowboy:


----------



## Vickied (Sep 19, 2017)

If it is a true vintage or antique tub it may be worth more than that! There is a website online, The Tub Connection, where you can buy brand new cast iron clawfoot tubs for just over a thousand dollars. I wonder if an antique would be worth even more?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I get a second one, sell it to those that make Cialis ads......




OR
Use it your self.........

Seriously....that is one of those things that are super expensive when you "want one", but can't give it away when you want to move on.

I have a Enameled gas kitchen range....same thing....using it in the cabin now...but DW wants a oven with better heat control. 

Any antique store around that take consignments?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have one in my yard full of lavender bushes


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya'll relize this thread is 10 years old? Good grief Getty.

 Al


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I got mine out in the yard also filled with flowers., I've been trying to find a lady mannequin to sit in the middle of the flowers for years. whoa! I didn't see this was 10 years old. I probably replied to it. no matter. ~Georgia


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Soooo....I wonder if OP ever sold it....never said....last seen in 2013


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> Ya'll relize this thread is 10 years old? Good grief Getty.
> 
> Al


LMAO had no idea


----------

